# Dzelži / Hardware >  Problēma ar DVI

## cakars

Sveicināti. Videokarte GeForce FX 5200. Ir D-SUB un DVI izejas. Ir Monitors Fujitsu Siemens D22W-1, 1680x1050 izšķirtspēja t.i. 16:10 malu attiecības. Ir gan D-SUB, gan DVI ieejas. Problēma sekojoša. Ar analogo D-SUB ieeju viss strādā kā vajag, bet ar DVI uzliekot izšķirspēju 1680x1050, ekrānam abas vertikālās malas rādās melnas. Sanāk, ka 16:10 ekrāns pārtapis par 4:3 ekrānu un ar peli tad iebraucot kādā no malām, ekrāns bīdās attiecīgajā virzienā. Draiveri gan jaunāki, gan vecāki izmēģināti, bet ar visiem tas pats. Pat linuxā ar nvidia draiveriem tas pats, ar analogo vadu viss strādā, ar ciparu melnas malas. Varbūt kāds ir ar ko līdzīgu saskāries?

----------


## Velko

Nu, man ar' kā reiz GeForce FX 5200, gan ar D-SUB un S-VIDEO izejām. Līdzīgs joks bija uz teļļuka (no S-VIDEO izejas), tikai man ar peli bīdījās gan horizontāli, gan vertikāli  :: .

Linux draiveriem nāk līdz nvidia-settings programma, ar kuru var saregulēt kā vajag. Gan jau ka priekš Win arī ir kas līdzīgs.

----------


## cakars

diemžēl ar to nvidia iestādījumu mainīšanu ar nekas nesanāk. Tik ja uzliek zemāku izšķirtspēju, tad melnās malas pazūd. Ar monitora "native" 1680x1050 ne par ko.

----------


## okars

Vispirms apskaties monitoraa vai vinjsh tieshaam tos 1680*1050 arii sanjem, vai vienkaarshi "superiigaa" kantora *nVidia* softs Tev chakaree smadzenes. Probleema visdriizaak buus saistiita ar otra monitora izshkjirshanas speeju un nVidia (ne)speeju darbinaat divus monitorus dazhaadaas izshkjirshanas speejaas. Paarliecinies ka tieshaam draiveros ir izsleegti visi D-Sub un S-Video/Composite kad testee tos 1680*1050.

----------


## okars

> Vispirms apskaties monitoraa vai vinjsh tieshaam tos 1680*1050 arii sanjem, vai vienkaarshi "superiigaa" kantora *nVidia* softs Tev chakaree smadzenes. Probleema visdriizaak buus saistiita ar otra monitora izshkjirshanas speeju un nVidia (ne)speeju darbinaat divus monitorus dazhaadaas izshkjirshanas speejaas. Paarliecinies, ka tieshaam draiveros ir izsleegti visi D-Sub un S-Video/Composite kad testee to 1680*1050.

----------


## Velko

Prot, prot  ::  Man monitora screenam 1400x1050, teļļuka - 1024x768. Tās gan ir 4:3 izšķirtspējas.

Bet vispār doma pareiza - atslēgt visu lieko, lai "nejauc galvu" kartei.

----------


## cakars

Nu testeejot pie kartes ir tik DVI vads piesprausts. S-Video un D-SUB ligzdas nav ar neko savienotas. Buus vien jaameklee iespeeja to moni pie kaadas citas kartes ar dvi izeju piesleegt. Tad redzees, vai vaina kartee, vai monitoraa.

----------


## cakars

tik tiešām monitors uzrāda, ka ienākošā izšķirstpēja 1280x1024, lai arī nvidia control panel rāda 1680x1050. Līdz 1440x900 rāda visu pareizi, virs 1440x900 monitors uzrāda iepriekš minētos 1440x900. Tik kapēc paliek noslēpums.

----------


## cakars

Problēma atrisināta. http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/in ... t9618.html Tiesa ar pašiem jaunākamjiem draiveriem nedarbojas. Nācās nedaudz vecākus uzlikt.

----------

